# Lets see um!



## respro (Oct 12, 2010)

About time for a section for the pork. Lets see the carnage!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some Spot and stalk porkers from this year..all public land..

30-06

















300 win mag






2 with 1 shot































One of 3 that my son got with the 30-06






some I got with the .50 cal


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats ! Nothing better than a man hunting with his kids !!


----------



## S.Tanner (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations Public Land Prowler! Putting a hurtin on em.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys..here are the other 2 that my son got this summer.


----------



## fredw (Oct 13, 2010)

PLP, when I grow up I want to be just like you.  Awesome job with the piggies.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

fredw said:


> PLP, when I grow up I want to be just like you.  Awesome job with the piggies.



Ha..trust me anybody can do it if they are in a good area,and put some time in the woods..hardest part is finding them..then check the wind,and you are in business!Plan a trip and I will show ya..


----------



## momanslm (Oct 13, 2010)

PLP - You are my new hero!!  Brother, you are living the dream! Wish I could too!

Let me ask you: What is a good spot for public land to find porkers like that?  My dad and I have been talking about it and I'm saving money in an MDK fund (MDK = mama don't know).  But if I could get on public land that would help out greatly!!

Thanks,

Momanslm (Steve)


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice man! I like the pic with the snow on the ground


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 15, 2010)

It's been a really slow year for me!


----------



## country boy (Oct 15, 2010)

just a few from this year


----------



## jdthayer (Oct 15, 2010)

*One for me this year*

PLP, you my friend, have truly laid the smack down on some pigs this year! Great story in GON this month too! (Was you right?) Kill em all!


----------



## scottja (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice job PLP and I remember the one your son took the night we met up. That little guy can handle the '06. Take any more with the pistol lately? 

Here are my kills from public land since the end of turkey this year.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 19, 2010)

i killed my first hog yesterday ile try to get some pics up later


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are my only NGA Hog pics............. WMA Porkers










Same Pig, had a Super layer of fat and was the EZest pig I ever cleaned.......Last May @ end of Turkey Season


----------



## grizzlyblake (Oct 19, 2010)

Used a 12ga eh? What load did you shoot and how close was the shot?


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 19, 2010)

grizzlyblake said:


> Used a 12ga eh? What load did you shoot and how close was the shot?



Ya like that?  It was During the last week of Turkey Season last May at a Pinelog Dove Field-Remington Turkey Loads 3" with #4 Shot..........Maybe 25 yards-Perfect Quartering away shot-DRT  
It did trash that front left Shoulder, but the rest of it was Really Good.........I was very Happy especially since I just got the 12 ga in March for my Birthday


----------



## grizzlyblake (Oct 19, 2010)

Pine log? Wow, that's right down the road from me. 

What choke were you running? I'm asking because I may end up camping at Riverbend WMA Halloween weekend and it's only small game then. I'm at the old "should I take the .22 or 12ga crossroad."

Do you have any more pictures of the entry wound?


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 20, 2010)

I am just running the Modified Choke that came with the 870 Mag Express........


----------



## sgtstinky (Oct 21, 2010)

This guy was a beast!


----------



## atwenterprise (Nov 10, 2010)

*Half dozen my son shot this past weekend*


----------



## abrannon (Nov 11, 2010)

Last night.


----------



## jjmidget (Nov 12, 2010)

First off plp your the man. I remember i think 2 yrs ago you killed a monster of a turkey on public land for the turkey challenge. Now i see you slaying dem pigs on public land. I just killed my first bow buck on public land [good eight] and then got my biggest buck on a quota gun hunt on the same wma. So with that said i know the hard work it takes to do that on public land. You my man have took it to the next level. Any time you get a opening to go hog hunting i would love to take my bow on a spot and stalk hunt trip. Never killed a hog and thats my next goal. Keep up all the killin and again congrats.


----------

